# Pot and Kettle Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## jorgevz65 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello how are you?
Does anyone have a parts list for the Pot and Kettle Overdrive?
I received the PCB and would like to start the assembly.
Thanks


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 28, 2022)

jorgevz65 said:


> Hello how are you?
> Does anyone have a parts list for the Pot and Kettle Overdrive?
> I received the PCB and would like to start the assembly.
> Thanks


----------



## jorgevz65 (Nov 28, 2022)

Tks!!!


----------



## jorgevz65 (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm a beginner and I have a few questions:
What about Potentiometers, CI, Diodes, etc...?


----------



## jorgevz65 (Nov 28, 2022)

Sorry!!
I found!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 28, 2022)

jorgevz65 said:


> I'm a beginner and I have a few questions:
> What about Potentiometers, CI, Diodes, etc...?


They're listed on the file that @Dan0h posted


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 28, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 27830


Like a heavily modded MXR Blue Box?


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 28, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Like a heavily modded MXR Blue Box?


More like a very present treble focused Blues Breaker.


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 29, 2022)

😸


----------

